# If April Showers Bring May Flowers, What Happens When It Snows?



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Question...If April showers bring May flowers, what happens when it snows? What I am talking about is that it just snowed yesterday up here in Alaska and it is well after what we call the spring break-up. The kids may love it, but this is a big suprise since it was in the mid to high 50's all week prior to the heavy-wet snow yesterday and up here that is seasonaly unusual! I am sure it suprised all the RV'ers just in from the lower 48 that I saw just last week/this week enjoying the sunshine at T&C RV Park here in Palmer. I hope they packed warm clothes!







If any of you are reading this, enjoy Alaska for all it has to offer...even 5+ inches of heavy-wet snow in April.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Question...If April showers bring May flowers, what happens when it snows? What I am talking about is that it just snowed yesterday up here in Alaska and it is well after what we call the spring break-up. The kids may love it, but this is a big suprise since it was in the mid to high 50's all week prior to the heavy-wet snow yesterday and up here that is seasonaly unusual. I am sure it suprised all the RV'ers just in from the lower 48 that I saw just last week/this week enjoying the sunshine at T&C RV Park here in Palmer. I hope they packed warm clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead flowers.... everything here got frosted and now all the flowers are brown.

PLEASE don't send your snow down here again







- spent the whole last weekend with snow and now the sun is out....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Question...If April showers bring May flowers, what happens when it snows? What I am talking about is that it just snowed yesterday up here in Alaska and it is well after what we call the spring break-up. The kids may love it, but this is a big suprise since it was in the mid to high 50's all week prior to the heavy-wet snow yesterday and up here that is seasonaly unusual. I am sure it suprised all the RV'ers just in from the lower 48 that I saw just last week/this week enjoying the sunshine at T&C RV Park here in Palmer. I hope they packed warm clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead flowers.... everything here got frosted and now all the flowers are brown.

PLEASE don't send your snow down here again







- spent the whole last weekend with snow and now the sun is out....








[/quote]

And we're cooler than normal here in Florida.

I'm not complaining. If fact I'd take this weather 365 days a year!

But it sure makes ya scratch yer head about this global warming thing.....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If April Showers Bring May Flowers, What Happens When It Snows?


Well, it brings May *B*lowers, of course.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > If April Showers Bring May Flowers, What Happens When It Snows?
> 
> 
> Well, it brings May *B*lowers, of course.
> ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Must be the Texas heat


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Leave for a couple days and the state goes to pot. I left Thursday night for San Diego and heard from the wife of all the snow. I read the weather service said an official amount of 17 some inches fell so far.







Wow.

Heading home tomorrow to dig my car out at the airport and shovel the drive. Thought I was done with that. For what it's worth, the weather is nice here in San Diego.


----------



## LastFrontier1! (Feb 13, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Question...If April showers bring May flowers, what happens when it snows? What I am talking about is that it just snowed yesterday up here in Alaska and it is well after what we call the spring break-up. The kids may love it, but this is a big suprise since it was in the mid to high 50's all week prior to the heavy-wet snow yesterday and up here that is seasonaly unusual! I am sure it suprised all the RV'ers just in from the lower 48 that I saw just last week/this week enjoying the sunshine at T&C RV Park here in Palmer. I hope they packed warm clothes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy Neighbor,

I know what you mean! I had to spend about 20 minutes this morning cleaning about six inches of wet snow off our Outback. I have been trying to post a picture of our most recent unseasonable showfall, but haven't had any luck.

At any rate, that was the shortest summer we have had during the last 13 years we have been in Alaska --- it lasted four whole days!

Mike


----------

